# اطقم صالون روعة



## alhazemfurniture (13 أبريل 2013)

طقم صالون مكون من 7 مقعد(كنبة كبيرة 3 مقعد +4 فوتية ) + تربيزة وسط+ 2تربيزةجانبية 

الصنع : دمياط اجود انواع الاقمشة والدهانات والاخشاب الزان الرومانى والحفر اليدوى

اللون : الدهبى اللامع 

السعر : مفاجأة خصم للكميات والشحن لجميع دول العالم وجميع محافظات مصر

للمزيد : يرجى مراسلتنا على الايميل - [email protected]
فضلا يرجى ذكر كود الموديل


----------



## فهد المطلق (23 أبريل 2013)

*رد: اطقم صالون روعة*

الصووووووووووووووور ؟؟؟؟


----------



## alhazemfurniture (24 أبريل 2013)

*رد: اطقم صالون روعة*

الاخ الفاضل : فهد المطلق 
شكرا جزيلا لك على تعلقياتك على اعلاننا ونوعدك بعدم التكرار 
والصور خاصتنا موجودة على البيج على الفيس بوك واليك العنوان:
www.facebook.com/alhazem.furniture.export


لصور الصالون فضلا اتبع الرابط الاتى:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.417726114966715.98696.143816065691056&type=3



لصور غرف النوم فضلا اتبع الرابط التالى:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.473983986007594.1073741826.143816065691056&type=3

لصور غرف الاطفال فضلا اتبع الرابط:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.478274335578559.1073741827.143816065691056&type=3

متنوعات:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.445844808821512.103209.143816065691056&type=3

تربيزات متداخلة وفاترينات وفردينات
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.413948178677842.98006.143816065691056&type=3

انتيكات ( بايوة - ستاند - كمود)
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.425787520827241.100273.143816065691056&type=3


----------



## alhazemfurniture (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: اطقم صالون روعة*

www.facebook.com/alhazem.furniture.export


----------

